# New Zealand India Sustainability Challenge for Internship



## reetasharma201 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, 
I wish to share that TERI - The Energy and Resources Institute & Education New Zealand invite you to be part of a competition that will give you a chance to display your inventive thinking & an opportunity to intern in New Zealand for three weeks. 

Students from the winning team win a three-week all expense paid internship at prestigious universities in New Zealand. The internship will include classroom lectures, industry engagement and the chance to collaborate with New Zealand undergraduate students. You'll also have the opportunity to explore New Zealand

Entries close on 8th August 2017. Only undergraduate student aged 18-22 from recognised colleges, universities or institutes in Tamil Nadu, Karnataka, Maharashtra or Delhi NCR can apply.

For more information, visit ==>studyinnewzealand.govt.nz/nzisc


----------

